# Decal Girl - discount code gives 15% off



## HomeDiva (Dec 23, 2009)

You should join Decal Girl on Facebook. Of course I ordered my skin a few days ago. 

"Okay Here we go: use code "MMADNESS" to receive 15% off your purchase! Hurry - this will only last until 8PM EST! www.decalgirl.com"


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I wish it was retroactive because I ordered about $60 worth of skins for things/family today. *edited because I'm stupid!*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe DecalGirl is an affiliate of KindleBoards.  (Or is it the other way 'round? )  Anyway, if you use the link above to DecalGirl to buy stuff, I believe Harvey gets a bit of it to help keep the board running.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Yay! I just made it...  I ordered the Universe skin for the K2 and the Gevil skin for my Motorola Rapture phone.  Those little monsters are kind of cute... but I didn't think I'd want eyes on my K2.

Thanks for posting the code. (I am a fan but haven't visited Facebook yet today.)


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Ah, missed it this time. Probably a good thing, really.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

They are calling it the Monday Madness sale so maybe they will be offering it every Monday?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## mcblanchfield (Jan 4, 2010)

How difficult are these things to apply ?
You know, without screwing things up too bad.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

mcblanchfield said:


> How difficult are these things to apply ?
> You know, without screwing things up too bad.


they are really easy, even I could do it!


----------



## mcblanchfield (Jan 4, 2010)

Okay, I'll give it a try.
I ordered this one:


----------



## OwlEyez (Dec 30, 2009)

I missed the sale.  Maybe I can catch the next one!
Cheri


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

PSPHOME saves you 10%. Saw it on retailmenot. Just googled "decalgirl code"


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

There will be other sales.


----------

